# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Learn to Fly, Foo Fighters

## Bluelon

Hello all, it's been a long time since my last visit.  Had a lot of issues that had to be worked out.  Does anyone have chords or tab for Learn to Fly by the Foo Fighters?  My daughter has asked for that to b e one of the songs I play for her at her wedding.

Thanks in advance.

----------

